# Does 50000 Euro annu salay devided by 14 arrears a considerable salary in italy ?



## Ragaei Mahmoud (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi Buddies !

I am new here, I am Egyptian and had a job offer in Italy as a SW engineer. I had 5 years experience.

The company in Milan and the salary is 50000 EURO as a gross salary before tax. it will paid in 14 arrears. 

The question is it a considerable salary to live with in Milan ?

Thanks a lot in advance and appreciate your feedback!


----------



## Ragaei Mahmoud (Jul 8, 2018)

It is gross !


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

It's like all these questions. It depends on your lifestyle choices. You'll be making more than the average person in Milan. But you need to decide if that's enough.

Start by figuring out what your net will be.

Than make a budget. Lodging being your biggest expense.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

By SW engineers are well paid these days.... It's a decent wage even allowing for it being Milano and the fact tax, insurance and accommodation here is expensive.


----------

